

LiveCode Open-Sources Its Natural Language Mobile App Coding Platform - rexreed
http://livecode.com

======
tomcam
LiveCode is a serious, legitimate, cross platform successor to HyperCard. It's
a pretty sweet programming environment. But beware the GPL license with the
Community Edition, which requires that any code you originate with the
Community Edition remain public domain, even if you get a commercial license.

